# Autofest - Sep 7-9 South Bend In.



## GeraldE61 (Apr 22, 2002)

Please check our web site, AW will be well represented there.

www.theautofest.com

Thanks

Gerald


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

GeraldE61 said:


> Please check our web site, AW will be well represented there.
> 
> www.theautofest.com
> 
> ...


 .I will be bringing some sweet slot customs for sale and a few of my test shot JLs for show.I will be at the dinner too. Any one else coming?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'll be there. Not sure about the dinner though. Might bring a drag strip!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Man, I so badly want to go to AutoFest........ hopefully I can get some financial things cleared up soon and start saving for airfaire..... :drunk:


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Will there be a modeling show for the slotcars?


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I'm planning on going !


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

mtyoder said:


> Will there be a modeling show for the slotcars?


I hope so.Drag strip too!





Mark Hosaflook said:


> Dinners 80%booked Vendor space booked solid within 24hrs. I'm going back to the hotel for plan B. I'll check on the courtyard and halls. This is  .


Should be a great turn out!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Tom Stumpf,Bob Beers and Danny Esposito will be there.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

tomhocars said:


> Tom Stumpf,Bob Beers and Danny Esposito will be there.


 Hey tom thats is great ,now we have a show!!!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

Actually, Auto World, Motor City Toyz, HO Cars, Slot Car Johnnies, Mister Coney and Big K Motion  will all be there.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Will there be room to set up a protable drag strip? Is somebody already bringing one? Mine dosen't require a table. Takes up a space 2 feet wide and about 12 feet long.


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> Will there be a modeling show for the slotcars?


Yes the custom contest is open to slot cars as well!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

mtyoder said:


> Will there be room to set up a protable drag strip? Is somebody already bringing one? Mine dosen't require a table. Takes up a space 2 feet wide and about 12 feet long.


If you bring it....we'll run it. Would be the perfect size in the Hospitality room. E-mail me for details please. I'll even supply prizes for bracket champions, best ET, kids etc.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I don't know if I'll have a computer timing system hooked up on it by then or not. If not I'll do what we've done in past years, fair start style. Should be a good time.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Anyone in the eastern Pa.
area looking to go? I would love to go, but would love to split the drive with someone.
I could come to Gearbusters and hitch a ride from there???????


----------



## wnovess99 (Mar 1, 2006)

*million questions*

I have about a million questions about this event. I live about an hour from South Bend so theres no reason not to go. I wish it was just one day lol Then I would take advantage of selling kits and engine decals there. 

Sounds like the HO slot car racing will be some basic braket racing so there wont be much in the way of rules. I mean you cant really cheat at braket racing lol

No 1/24 scale drag racing? That wont stop us from bringing some of our 1/24 scale slot drag cars in for the model contest. I know a few other guys that we race with that would also be interested in that.


-- Elliot


----------



## ThChrMn (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cool. I'm glad I live 45 minutes away from S.B.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook said:


> Actually, Auto World, Motor City Toyz, HO Cars, Slot Car Johnnies, Mister Coney and Big K Motion will all be there.


Big K motion ? hey thats me .
I have something on the bench now just for the _Autofest_ .

I will do a few WILD customs only for the _Autofest_
First one
Hints

Semi Truck And a two car trailer .Both Truck and trailer powered by T-jet style chassis for extra power .Pin hole and metal plates on trailer to hold pins and traction magnets from the two slot cars on he back.

Done in my "outside of the box" style for something truly different .Watch for built up coming on "customs and modeling" pages

here are a few of my older customs


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

This is the AUTOFEST only slot car limeted production not sure how many yet.















































DINNER car 1 of 150 Only for the Dinner grab bag!


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

150 of the Ford and 150 of the Hemi. The Ford comes in the Collector's Dinner Bag along with the JL Hemi Cuda, and the Fresh Cherries secret car that will be a casting debut, produced special with fresh Cherries rubber wheels.

:thumbsup:


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Hey Mark, maybe I'm missing it.....but exactly how much does the Fest dinner cost to attend???


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

TX Street Racer said:


> Hey Mark, maybe I'm missing it.....but exactly how much does the Fest dinner cost to attend???


$60.00 *Limited to 100 reservations.
Hurry, almost full...*


----------



## Mark Hosaflook (Jan 5, 2001)

60.00 for the meal gets you.......


A Friday ticket to the Studebaker National Museum and tour.
Special AutoFest Collectors bag
Johnny Lightning Dinner Casting
Ford Dinner slot car
Fresh Cherries Surprise Dinner casting
Meal
Presentation by Maurice Chan of Motor Max
Presentation by Tom Lowe or Tony Karamitsos of Round 2.

Honestly in years past people buy more than one Dinner and sell of the parts on e-bay to easily double their money.

We can only create 150 complete bags and seat 100 people so those at Fest get first shot at the extras.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook







vbmenu_register("postmenu_1919600", true); 
Top Dog
My Gallery
Trader Rating: (18)
Join Date: Jan 2001
Location: GRANGER,IN USA
Posts: 6,909 


Quote:
Originally Posted by *davidblaine*
_Mark
Are there any left? If there are please put me down for one. I will send payment as soon as I see a response. Thanks
David_



There are nine Dinners left. Extra bags are offered at Fest first. Let me know.


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Mark Hosaflook







vbmenu_register("postmenu_1934339", true); 
Top Dog
My Gallery
Trader Rating: (18)
Join Date: Jan 2001
Location: GRANGER,IN USA
Posts: 6,976 


*Another special AutoFest item......* 
Thanks to Tom Lowe and AutoWorld for donating 150 X-Traction Trans Am Javelin bodies. Mr Coney is underwriting the cost for the pad printing and Mike Groothuis will do the design work on the car.

These will be given away FREE at the show as door prizes, awards and other give aways. As soon as we have completed photoshop art I will forward it to you all.

Many thanks

Mark


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Be good to see you again Kevin.Bring some Willy's pictures


----------

